# *FREE BOOK RAFFLE* Bradley Wiggins - In Pursuit of Glory



## smokeysmoo (7 Sep 2012)

It's book raffle time again folks.

Names in the hat.

I'll draw a winner on Sunday night.

Usual rules apply, ie: must be passed on in the same way once you've read it.

Good luck


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2012)

yes please


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Sep 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## ACS (7 Sep 2012)

Thank you. Yes please


----------



## marooned (7 Sep 2012)

Thank you, count me in please!


----------



## blade1889 (7 Sep 2012)

Yes please


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2012)

Me too please!


----------



## defy-one (7 Sep 2012)

Yes yes and thrice yes


----------



## Soltydog (7 Sep 2012)

me too please


----------



## moxey (8 Sep 2012)

count me in too please


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Sep 2012)

Count me in for this please


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (8 Sep 2012)

My name in hat too please


----------



## Skywalker (9 Sep 2012)

Me 2 please.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2012)

And me, thanks.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

and the winner is.....................................................

Skywalker 

In the spirit of all that's fair, the winner was drawn using THIS website. Here's proof of the participants and the winner


----------



## bobcat (9 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's book raffle time again folks.
> 
> Names in the hat.
> 
> ...


Yes please.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

bobcat said:


> Yes please.


Sorry bobcat, but as per post #16 above, this has now been drawn. The winner was Skywalker.

Better luck next time


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

*CLOSED*


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

Me please!


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

Oh sorry! Didn't see closed til I posted! Just ignore me!


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Oh sorry! Didn't see closed til I posted! Just ignore me!


Ignored


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

** C L O S E D **


----------



## Gary P (10 Sep 2012)

Me too please - thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Sep 2012)

Gary P said:


> Me too please - thanks


This draw has finished and is now closed.

Mods please lock this thread, thanks.


----------

